# No System.map?  Can that cause unresolved symbols?

## c-mort

I'm new to compiling my own kernel, and I see that most how-tos say to copy your System.map and bzImage to /boot -- except this one.  What makes a system know to look at /boot/System.map anyway?

I'm troubleshooting the following error in XFree86.0.log, and thought it might be related?

"Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!"

(note: Latest xfree, nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, kde3)

Thanks.  Other than that, everything runs awesome "out of the box".  Oh, maybe that's because there is no box ;)

----------

## taskara

copy your system.map file (the NEW one in the /usr/src/... dir 

it will stop the unresolved messages..

if you use lilo, then put in the system.map entry

----------

